# So are these sensors magnetic or hall? VR6



## Zupek (May 10, 2000)

On mk3 i think it goes Cam sensor = magnetic, CPS = hall? 
can someone verify? I am trying to start my tec 3 and right now they are both set to magnetic and I have the MAP sensor set to OLD


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

*Re: So are these sensors magnetic or hall? VR6 (fatfreevw)*

Crank is always magnetic (VR).
Cam is always digital output, but depending on pre/post 97 its either a Hall for the single flying magnet type, or a VR with a built in hall switch for the flying wheel type. Not sure if TEC supports the multi tooth later cam position sensor, might want to check to see what you have.


----------



## Zupek (May 10, 2000)

*Re: So are these sensors magnetic or hall? VR6 (need_a_VR6)*

i have the single sprocket that came out of a 98. Therefor it would be HALL? they both use magnet anyways, thats what confuses the cr4p out of me


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

*Re: So are these sensors magnetic or hall? VR6 (fatfreevw)*

If it's a single sprocket, it could be either trigger type depending on the year you took it off of! The sensors are different but they're both digital signal like a hall sensor, even though the early one the wheel is magnetic. The later ones don't use a magnet at all, just a metal trigger just like the crank sensor with four teeth on it, two big, two little, and a hall sensor.


----------



## Zupek (May 10, 2000)

*Re: So are these sensors magnetic or hall? VR6 (need_a_VR6)*

OKAY my cam sensor is deffinetly magnetic. I installed the magnet into it when i put them on so hall has a magnet that reads the pulses(or metal that flucates the magnetic signal) and magnetic, read a the speed/quantity of revolutions? you'd think since i installed the damn tec3 and built the whole car, I would know the difference. ha!
so im going with CRANK = HALL, CAM = Magnet, but now i am trying to remember if you said my CRANK had to magnetic! phuck!


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

*Re: So are these sensors magnetic or hall? VR6 (fatfreevw)*

Nope you got it all wrong!
Crank is a VR sensor (magnetic), it will produce a sine wave of higher frequency and amplitude with rising rpms. 
Cam is a digital signal, and it's a HALL sender that will produce a single square wave of input voltage when the flying magnet goes past it. 
Magnetic/Hall refers to the signal and sensor type, not the trigger type. You can have a metal trigger with a mag sensor that still has a hall/digital output if thats what the sensor is set up for. The late OBD2 VR6 cam sensor with the multi tooth trigger wheel is like this.
I just looked up everything in the Tec manual and you should be good to go. The only thing that I'm not sure of is when the cam pulse will come in before TDC. Definitely verify position before trying to run sequential injection.


----------



## Zupek (May 10, 2000)

*Re: So are these sensors magnetic or hall? VR6 (need_a_VR6)*

i've gotten the car to run (with me holding gas @ 1000 rpms since i dont have IAC) now i am just trying to determine if I have the timing right or not. Its advanced about ~17 degrees. Like I said, i just hope I have the timing okay. I know i should retard with pressure and rpm, but nobody said anything about starting!








Need_A_VR6- thanks for the help


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

*Re: So are these sensors magnetic or hall? VR6 (fatfreevw)*

VR6's like to idle around 10deg. Best bet is to set the timing just so that it runs and then play with an advance timing light and figure out the difference between where you think it is, and where it actually is. Subtract the two numbers and offset your trigger amount by that many deg/teeth.


----------



## Zupek (May 10, 2000)

*Re: So are these sensors magnetic or hall? VR6 (need_a_VR6)*

well because its a 60-2 wheel, that means i need to set it off +6 degrees to start off with. So if i advance it +6 across the board and get it around +10 @ idle, i shoudl be okay, right?


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

*Re: So are these sensors magnetic or hall? VR6 (fatfreevw)*

No because the missing tooth can be in a lot of places if you use a different wheel on the crank. I know that the VR6 wheel and a 'normal' electromotive setup are different in where BTDC the missing tooth is. I think Kevin "lugnuts" Black knows exactly where. 
What you need to do is figure out where it is now, where it should be, and using the offset make them the same.


----------



## Zupek (May 10, 2000)

*Re: So are these sensors magnetic or hall? VR6 (need_a_VR6)*

well im using the factory crank sensor and crank wheel...hmmm i thnk im going ot need to buy a timing light


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

*Re: So are these sensors magnetic or hall? VR6 (fatfreevw)*

Yeah that's never a bad idea, any new standalone setup you want to verify the timing and probably a few times. 
Get in touch with Kevin I know that he knows the difference, I'm remembering 11deg off but I could be wrong.


----------



## lugnuts (Jul 26, 2001)

*Re: So are these sensors magnetic or hall? VR6 (need_a_VR6)*

ring ring haha
He has a TEC3, so the trigger tooth btdc is user adjustable
Electromotives default is the 11th tooth before the gap, Motronic trigger is 14th tooth.
Scott, your map is set on 11, go into the wizard, and "advanced settings" , and change the "11" to "14" and youre set. You can do this while you set the MAP type to "old"








I figured youd be running by now? whats new?


----------



## Zupek (May 10, 2000)

*Re: So are these sensors magnetic or hall? VR6 (lugnuts)*

time has been the big hold up. Been putting the suspension on. Hooking up the CEL and tyring to hook up the RPM(tach out). Plus friend of mine has helped me clean out my garage. Just doing general things to get the car ready for waterfest. That way when its tuned, its done. 
How was the wedding? I'll set the inital advance to 14 oh wait, its not the initial advance, its under the ADVANCED options...ohhh special. I bet that makes a huge difference









thanks kevin !


----------

